# large open lump on my American Bulldog



## bulldog41 (Nov 7, 2014)

Alright this may get long..... `I have a wonderful 11 year old American bulldog (female) who, being white skinned has gotten some skin tags, and little lumps in her skin as she ages. Maybe two/three years ago she developed and large lump on the side of her back above her hip. It got to be about the size of a silver dollar wide and maybe and inch tall. Its very large. The hair fell off of it and then one day the whole area got very inflamed and the lump look damp, she was panting..... rushed her her to the vet. At the vets we were looking at it, and I pressed it very gently, it shot chunks of puss across the room ( sorry but it was worse in person!) The vet said "oooh" and we put her on antibiotics. The vet said that this sort of thing would just keep reoccurring, and that they could not cut it off because that sort of thing has roots and would just grow back. It cleared up and healed over, but like the vet said it happened a few more times, but with no infection, just weeping and letting out more chunks. So it eventually opened and just seemed to eat away at it, till it became a for lack of better words a hole. For about 8 months now it has been an open weeping raw hole. I am getting desperate!! It changes daily, sometimes having pits of tiny holes in it sometimes relatively flat (oh and it is almost flush with her skin now not much of a limp any more) which makes me think cancer, but I have a friend who is a nurse and she said it does not have a "cancer smell" to it. I know that is not a definitive diagnosis! I am happily shocked that it has not infected since that first time. So I has another vet look at it and she said its from her licking it. So I spent the last 8 weeks keeping it covered, changing the bandage three times a day, and adjusting it about a million times a day. It is not weeping so much, but after 8 weeks that's all the change thats happened!! ugh. It will not heal. I have been putting frankincense essential oil on it but thats not helping. Any ideas???? As a side note, this thing has never seemed to bother her at all even bumping it bathing it dressing it. But this can not go on it looks like shes been shot! HELP! I know my vets sound useless, but I have used them for years for my horses cows and dogs, and they have always been very good, so I guess based on there track record I trust there opinion, sort of.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

First thing I thought of was frankincense. Try honey, unpastuerized if you can get it. Pack the wound, putting the honey on the part of the bandage that will be deepest inside. Replace daily.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I'd try the raw honey first. Then after awhile, I would start using Colloidal Silver simply because CS seems to take care of what other ointments (even Rx) can't. 

Not being a vet, these are some of the things I would try were that dog mine:

Pour Hydrogen Pyroxide into the hole and let it drain out well. I know this is strong but it has killed infections nothing else would. Then pack it with Baking Soda and make sure your dog cannot lick it. (By doing this, I've cleared up areas on myself that might be described similarly to what you have said that sore is like.)

On my goats I've used an ointment with "nitrofurazone" in it. I believe it was called "NFL". This is a salve that I used for a deep cut on the chest of one of my young goats where another's horns had cut. I could tell a real positive difference over night and it healed quickly with this ointment.

Then just recently my Karakachan (dog) had a cut on her foot between her toes that would not heal. So I poured the HP into it, drained and dried it best I could, then coated it with "Animax Ointment", which is a Rx cream I had for a rash on my cat. That ointment did an amazing job of healing this cut. (This cut was NOT like your dog's open hole though because I had, also, used super glue to close the cut.) 

Lastly, I'm wondering if your dog doesn't have some type of a "staph" infection. Your vet would know what to do in that case.

Sorry your beloved pet has this condition to deal with. Hope you can get it taken care of soon.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

motdaugrnds, this is some great information here!

Animax ointment and Apex lotion are both great healers for animal sores.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I love "animax ointment"; however, to get it here would cost me over a hundred dollars because it requires a vet's Rx.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Did they ever test for cancer? We had a Golden Retriever with a similar issue, turned out it was cancerous but they hadn't diagnosed it in time to remove the spot. Same location, upper hip, started small and after a while stopped responding to the antibiotics and grew into a large weeping sore that was painful. We wound up putting her down at 12. 

I don't mean to disturb you, but I would definitely get a second opinion on what, exactly, that wound is, and go from there.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yes, I love "animax ointment"; however, to get it here would cost me over a hundred dollars because it requires a vet's Rx.



Try this website. no presciption needed - $20
http://mydoghasfleas.xyz/panalog__animax_

Also I have gotten it from https://www.vetmedsforpets.com/catalog/login.php

I bought Apex Antibiotic Lotion from them last week.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I hate to say it, but this screams cancer to me. Had a similar experience with a young Golden Retriever. Had a recurring sore on his stifle. Would open and weep, then seem to settle down, then it would happen again. When he was 2 1/2 he laid down under a desk and never woke up. Necropsy said cancer all thru him. This dog belonged to the vet I worked for and had constant care and it was still misdiagnosed.

I hope I'm wrong, but obviously what you have been doing isn't working. Hopefully one of the suggestions here will help you. Best of luck! Sue


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

Something else you may want to try is Bentonite Clay. It has great healing properties and when you make a paste of it add the frankincense just a few drops. Since I saw you were able to put a bandage over the area that would be great. 

You will need to keep the bandage wet put a thick amount of paste on the area and then the bandage the clay will suck out toxins etc. it will need to be changed a couple of times a day. You may also want to get a cone for the dogs neck so the area is not licked. You can get a 50 lb bag at the feed store for about 10.00 ask for the powder not pellets, of the two types of clay it is the Sodium type, but it will work. I keep it on hand for many other uses also. I have the Calcium type this one is from the health food store, we use internally with water and make sure you get lots of water it is also great for animals.

http://empoweredsustenance.com/bentonite-clay-uses/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

gapeach, thank you so much for those URLs.


----------



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

You need another vet.


----------

